# Never Been Interested In American Football . . .



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

UNTIL NOW !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

.
.
.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sadly, half of them are probably men....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Sadly, half of them are probably men....


DUDE !!! Why you gotta go and do something like that!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

1.36 through 1.44, was that you Joe in the background with your boat? You sly dog you.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Since the NHL is locked out... Bikinihockeyleague.com


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Not me. I live on the sane coast of Florida. Vacuous humans drove me away. Constantly fluffing their hair and tossing their heads... Why? Because they are refilling their heads with air. That's how sly this dog can be.

I don't know how many are men, but I'll bet the combined IQ is just less than the cost of a good tutor. Beauty is far more valuable a commodity than intelligence.
At least in Miami it is. I call 'em ticky-tacky tarts. They look fancy on the outside, but they's rotten on the inside.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well here in Nashville we have the Titans and they are a horrible team. But Hrawk would like our cheerleaders too. They are certainly more intertaining that the team. I've had the pleasure of meeting a few beautiful women that are actually kind, considerate and quite witty. But as usual, someone always got there first. Find one for play is one thing, find one to stay, that is a precious thing.


----------

